# Job Offered MEL



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

With a big smile on my face,I would like to inform you that I was able land a job finally.

However,my case might be slightly different from you all.I was working in sydney on a 457 visa.

Sick of the ways and politics of my evil company,I got motivation to apply for perm residentship.

I received my pregrant in end of may and grant in first week of july.

Now I have the freedom of searching for an opportunity.I have been firing my resume to suitable openings i find in seek.I was lucky enough to get response from most job agencies i applied for and end up giving few interviews.I was unsuccessful in few interviews due to the fact that there is huge difference between the knowledge I have and what is required.There is also huge difference between how an Indian IT services company work and they way cutting edge web technology companies in australia work.

I worked on my defeciencies,restarted my job search and landed my first offer today.

Wish you all the best in your endeavors and all the support the forum has given me.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have regarding anything i may offer my suggestions from my experience.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

shanders said:


> With a big smile on my face,I would like to inform you that I was able land a job finally.
> 
> However,my case might be slightly different from you all.I was working in sydney on a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


Congratzzz!!! 

You have mentioned that you have worked on your deficiencies . Can you please explain this? 

How was interviews ? I am in IT also and expecting to activate my PR soon. 

It would be great if you please share your experience.

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats shanders.. Great to hear a fellow expat get his/her first job.. All the very best for the future..

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Shanders,
Hearteous congratulations....
Can you please let us know, apart from Seek, which are the best placement agencies in Melbourne?
And any idea about SAP Job market there?
Regards


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

wow congrats dear.

I am also a Software Developer (7+ Yr Exp. .NET) and have also my grant on 6th Aug and will be comming to Mel.

Please educate us on how was the interview process, what package-perks to expect and what is currently in demand etc..


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

shanders said:


> With a big smile on my face,I would like to inform you that I was able land a job finally.
> 
> However,my case might be slightly different from you all.I was working in sydney on a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


Congratz... :clap2: enjoy and cherish your moment of success.... LETZ PARTYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> wow congrats dear.
> 
> I am also a Software Developer (7+ Yr Exp. .NET) and have also my grant on 6th Aug and will be comming to Mel.
> 
> Please educate us on how was the interview process, what package-perks to expect and what is currently in demand etc..


Congratz eternal wanderer on the grant... you're really lucky to receive your grant within 6 months.... Hatz off...

I've one question... Did the CO request your work related documents for last 1 year or for 3 years or the whole 7 years??


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on landing a job! awesome 

Can you elaborate on how the companies in Australia are different than the rest of the world?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Congratz eternal wanderer on the grant... you're really lucky to receive your grant within 6 months.... Hatz off...
> 
> I've one question... Did the CO request your work related documents for last 1 year or for 3 years or the whole 7 years??


well following is the text from the document:



> *EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT*
> *Threshold Employment*
> Please provide evidence of employment in a skilled profession for a total of at least 12 months
> over the last 24 months (prior to your lodgement date of xx xxx 2012). The evidence you provide
> ...


I sent bank statements, income tax returns, payslips from current job (27 months). My previous employer did not issue payslips, so I got a letter from them on letterhead with contact information of the director.


----------



## chihung00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats on your behalf, I am new to forum and also new to IT world, I would like to do my auto mechanic profession on my spare time as a hobby, and pursue my passion on IT skill, I am just an entry level for IT and would like to get a job as IT technician, any advices will help.

Thank you.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> well following is the text from the document:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent bank statements, income tax returns, payslips from current job (27 months). My previous employer did not issue payslips, so I got a letter from them on letterhead with contact information of the director.


thanks a lot eternal wanderer... i got it. Let me explain you my predicament, i'm having around 5 years of experience but my first company is closed and i don't have payslip n bank statement with me to prove that except the relieving letter. Can i hide that and claim 3 yrs of exp? is it possible?


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

shanders said:


> With a big smile on my face,I would like to inform you that I was able land a job finally.
> 
> However,my case might be slightly different from you all.I was working in sydney on a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


Lovely  Congrats!

You mentioned that there were some deficiencies and you worked on them, can you please elaborate?
I am into Core Java+ Flex+ REST and when I see SEEK there are openings in Java but most of them ask for quite a lot of other stuffs like Hibernate+Spring etc on which I have not worked upon. I can learn those things before my move, since you have job search experience whats your suggestion?

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> thanks a lot eternal wanderer... i got it. Let me explain you my predicament, i'm having around 5 years of experience but my first company is closed and i don't have payslip n bank statement with me to prove that except the relieving letter. Can i hide that and claim 3 yrs of exp? is it possible?


[RenovatoR;866090] I will not personally hide or advise you to do so. If CO asks for Form 80 and they go for verification, you have spoiled your chance to land into Australia for whole of your life.

If you were receiving your salary in bank account then you can send bank statements and explain it to CO. Also ACS takes statuatory declarations from your ex-colleagues you might consult with your CO if they need or will accept it.

If you do not need the 5 years experience to get required points, you can send in what ever information you have and request CO to leave those 2 years out.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

nasif said:


> Congratzzz!!!
> 
> You have mentioned that you have worked on your deficiencies . Can you please explain this?
> 
> ...


thanks nasif.....

I have a background of web development and I found I am lacking in many methodologies that web dev companies follow.

Test Driven Dev
Behavior Driven Dev
XP
Agile (all the above/scrum)
writing unit tests for my code
principles of good coding
lot of emphasis on the core of the prog lang we work

And the big lesson i learnt is do not take behavioral round of interview light.There are chances of losing it finally in behavioral round


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> Congrats shanders.. Great to hear a fellow expat get his/her first job.. All the very best for the future..
> 
> Cheers,
> sharemyhead


thanks sharemyhead


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi Shanders,
> Hearteous congratulations....
> Can you please let us know, apart from Seek, which are the best placement agencies in Melbourne?
> And any idea about SAP Job market there?
> Regards


thanks....

Seek is the ultimate place to go for all information.

Not sure about good placement agencies as such.....When you apply through seek and if you are found suitable,they will go to great lengths in getting the client interview you.They constantly keep in touch with clients and interviewees....

I am not from SAP field,but few of my friends are.There are not too many jobs as you find in India and US.So, getting a break might be tough, but you enjoy great pay once you get the break.Perth,Adelaide and Melbourne are the places to go for SAP as far as I know.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> wow congrats dear.
> 
> I am also a Software Developer (7+ Yr Exp. .NET) and have also my grant on 6th Aug and will be comming to Mel.
> 
> Please educate us on how was the interview process, what package-perks to expect and what is currently in demand etc..


Thanks eternal wanderer.

As you are also from web development, you can see my above replies in this thread.There are good number openings in web development and .Net is big here.

Most companies have three rounds.

Tele,Tech f2f and behavioral

Tech:
Most web dev companies are big in agile.Lot of emphasis on TDD/BDD/Unit Testing/Coding standards/OOP

Can be asked to write bits of code like sorting,etc

Behavioral:
Trying to know how you fit into the company.Are you easy to get along with and knowing more about you.This round should also be taken seriously (I lost an interview in this round).


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

RenovatoR said:


> Congratz... :clap2: enjoy and cherish your moment of success.... LETZ PARTYYYYYY!!!!


thanks renovator


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

unixguy said:


> Congratulations on landing a job! awesome
> 
> Can you elaborate on how the companies in Australia are different than the rest of the world?


thanks unixguy....

What I say is very specific to web development companies.

They are cutting edge,follow solid agile methodologies,put lot of emphasis on testing by developer at all levels unit,integration.

Few follow tdd/bdd

This is quite contrary to the world I came from. Follow straight forward approach to development whatsoever we do.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Lovely  Congrats!
> 
> You mentioned that there were some deficiencies and you worked on them, can you please elaborate?
> I am into Core Java+ Flex+ REST and when I see SEEK there are openings in Java but most of them ask for quite a lot of other stuffs like Hibernate+Spring etc on which I have not worked upon. I can learn those things before my move, since you have job search experience whats your suggestion?
> ...


Thanks melbourne.

So, I believe you are have background in web dev using flex,java and restful webservices. Its always better to learn as much as possible.I see lots of openings for web services developers.

you can try to either concentrate on developing your web services dev career or web dev career.To get into java web dev, knowing spring/hibernate/some javascript library/sql skills will be asked by most companies.

This is just my opinion.Better to have a look at job postings in seek for more information


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Lovely  Congrats!
> 
> You mentioned that there were some deficiencies and you worked on them, can you please elaborate?
> I am into Core Java+ Flex+ REST and when I see SEEK there are openings in Java but most of them ask for quite a lot of other stuffs like Hibernate+Spring etc on which I have not worked upon. I can learn those things before my move, since you have job search experience whats your suggestion?
> ...


Hey,

I believe I can answer that for you coz I specialize in Core Java as I've been working in the Investment Banking(IB) Domain for quite some time.
To be blunt with you, I'd say that the number of pure core java openings are fewer in number than the J2EE ones and most java openings demand some competency in J2EE/Struts/Spring/Hibernate.
The only organization that would require core java will be IB's and those are quite few in Oz.
To give you an idea, try searching Core Java within double quotes in SEEK and compare your results with J2EE/Struts/Spring. It will be a ratio of 15 to 1500.
Sorry mate, but my aim is not to dishearten you. Its just to show you what's the real picture for guys like us.
Now for what can be done. If you are not planning to fly immediately, get some hands on experience in J2EE and Spring and Hibernate. I'm saying this because it will increase your chances of employability. Try getting a hands on experience on Application Servers such as Websphere(can be downloaded for free from the IBM website). Try and modify your resume to highlight some J2EE content as well.
If you want to be stuck to Core Java, that's purely your call. You are free to label my advice as faff and discard it. Your call.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> [RenovatoR;866090] I will not personally hide or advise you to do so. If CO asks for Form 80 and they go for verification, you have spoiled your chance to land into Australia for whole of your life.
> 
> If you were receiving your salary in bank account then you can send bank statements and explain it to CO. Also ACS takes statuatory declarations from your ex-colleagues you might consult with your CO if they need or will accept it.
> 
> If you do not need the 5 years experience to get required points, you can send in what ever information you have and request CO to leave those 2 years out.


even i was thinking the same to request him to ignore those 2 years of exp... but then i was doubting whether he could accept it or not if i tell him to leave those 2 years out, will he accept? coz it has been approved by ACS.. anyway that is my only and final option- to request him- letz see what happens after that...


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> Hey,
> 
> I believe I can answer that for you coz I specialize in Core Java as I've been working in the Investment Banking(IB) Domain for quite some time.
> To be blunt with you, I'd say that the number of pure core java openings are fewer in number than the J2EE ones and most java openings demand some competency in J2EE/Struts/Spring/Hibernate.
> ...


Thanks for your reply sharemyhead.
This is very informative to me.

My next question would be- I can learn few of the J2EE stuffs like Spring/Hibernate/Websphere and play around with them on my own, but I wont be able to claim that I have worked on them. Will consultants/companies be ready to accept that?

Thanks,
Mellbourne


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Thanks for your reply sharemyhead.
> This is very informative to me.
> 
> My next question would be- I can learn few of the J2EE stuffs like Spring/Hibernate/Websphere and play around with them on my own, but I wont be able to claim that I have worked on them. Will consultants/companies be ready to accept that?
> ...


I'm glad that you found this informative.
Well u'll have to do what we generally do in India. Modify ur resume a bit to include J2EE content. If they ask you abt the project details tell them that it was for an in-house project and not for any client. Remember i'm saying all this so that you can increase ur chances of employment significantly so u'll have to be well prepared. Also the thing with interviews here is that they wont question u on technical concepts or problems. They would question u indirectly. More on that later. Right now you get down to getting ur hands dirty on these technologies.. Baaki you can figure out later..
Gimme a shout if u need anymore help.. I've been there, done that..
Btw, when are you flying?? And guessing by your name.. I guess u're moving to Melb, right?

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## chihung00 (Aug 6, 2012)

*flight date.*



sharemyhead said:


> I'm glad that you found this informative.
> Well u'll have to do what we generally do in India. Modify ur resume a bit to include J2EE content. If they ask you abt the project details tell them that it was for an in-house project and not for any client. Remember i'm saying all this so that you can increase ur chances of employment significantly so u'll have to be well prepared. Also the thing with interviews here is that they wont question u on technical concepts or problems. They would question u indirectly. More on that later. Right now you get down to getting ur hands dirty on these technologies.. Baaki you can figure out later..
> Gimme a shout if u need anymore help.. I've been there, done that..
> Btw, when are you flying?? And guessing by your name.. I guess u're moving to Melb, right?
> ...


I am flying to Melbourne the 15th of August , I should be there by the 17, I have to apply for medicare and driver license, open a saving account with the bank and so on, I will move permanently on Feb. of 2013. So long to Philly .


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> I'm glad that you found this informative.
> Well u'll have to do what we generally do in India. Modify ur resume a bit to include J2EE content. If they ask you abt the project details tell them that it was for an in-house project and not for any client. Remember i'm saying all this so that you can increase ur chances of employment significantly so u'll have to be well prepared. Also the thing with interviews here is that they wont question u on technical concepts or problems. They would question u indirectly. More on that later. Right now you get down to getting ur hands dirty on these technologies.. Baaki you can figure out later..
> Gimme a shout if u need anymore help.. I've been there, done that..
> Btw, when are you flying?? And guessing by your name.. I guess u're moving to Melb, right?
> ...


Hey sharemyhead,

I am flying in Jan/Feb 2013. Sydney or Melbourne..not yet decided. Now you know my skill set  - what would be your suggestion on the choice of city?

So considering that I have some time to prepare I am planning to learn Spring + Hibernate + WebSphere. Any other thing you would suggest in J2EE? Please PM me your mail-id if you want me to send you an email.

Thanks for all your help here.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Hey sharemyhead,
> 
> I am flying in Jan/Feb 2013. Sydney or Melbourne..not yet decided. Now you know my skill set  - what would be your suggestion on the choice of city?
> 
> ...


Hey,

The choice of city is totally yours and will depend on a lot of job agnostic factors.. Sydney certainly has a lot more opportunities but Melbourne is also not far behind.. I would suggest relocate to the one where you have your friends/family for the initial support and be open to moving.

Try to cover these technologies in the time that you have.. That's more that sufficient..

No worries with the help.. I'm more than happy to "pay it forward".

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> Hey,
> 
> The choice of city is totally yours and will depend on a lot of job agnostic factors.. Sydney certainly has a lot more opportunities but Melbourne is also not far behind.. I would suggest relocate to the one where you have your friends/family for the initial support and be open to moving.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Shanders,

Congrats for you job and new life.

I need some help of yours..
I got my Visa granted today, now my job hunt starts.

I have 6yrs experience in SAS(Statistical Analysts Software) and from the banking domain. Do you have any idea of how is SAS opportunities in Aus. Can you please share the Cover Letter format that you used.

Can you provide any tips on how to search for job from off-shore. 

Thanks in Advance.
-Jas



shanders said:


> With a big smile on my face,I would like to inform you that I was able land a job finally.
> 
> However,my case might be slightly different from you all.I was working in sydney on a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> well following is the text from the document:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent bank statements, income tax returns, payslips from current job (27 months). My previous employer did not issue payslips, so I got a letter from them on letterhead with contact information of the director.


Hey that means did you provide full 7 yrs of your bank statement to CO??
Is it required to provide all the docs to the CO or few will be enough??
Ne idea??


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi Shanders,
> 
> Congrats for you job and new life.
> 
> ...


Jas Congratulation on your grant... Enjoy!!! you applied on 15 June and granted on 27th Aug 2012... wow it is damn fast!!!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,
Landing next week; I have been applying for jobs (around 10 so far) sitting in Bangalore and have had no responses to my applications so far. However, got a positive kind of a reply this morning from one of the Consultants. Reads-

"I am writing to inform you that your background is of interest to us,
however for this particular appointment, the experience and background
of other candidates more closely suited our client's requirements."

Question is- is this a polite "No" and does not amount to anything or should this reply make me hopeful?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

A Polite NO for this opening  However, please do be in touch with this consultant by dropping periodic emails and speak to them upon landing in Oz. I have had a similar experience too. Good luck !!





bangalg said:


> Hello all,
> Landing next week; I have been applying for jobs (around 10 so far) sitting in Bangalore and have had no responses to my applications so far. However, got a positive kind of a reply this morning from one of the Consultants. Reads-
> 
> "I am writing to inform you that your background is of interest to us,
> ...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hello all,
> Landing next week; I have been applying for jobs (around 10 so far) sitting in Bangalore and have had no responses to my applications so far. However, got a positive kind of a reply this morning from one of the Consultants. Reads-
> 
> "I am writing to inform you that your background is of interest to us,
> ...


A polite 'No'... This type of attitude is rare in this ever changing world, so keep in touch with that consultancy for future opening..


----------

